# 2gb?



## johnminator2468 (Mar 14, 2012)

a noob question i no but how many gb of ram do you really get with the Samsung galaxy s3


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

The US variants of the Samsung Galaxy S3 all have 2GB of RAM.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## johnminator2468 (Mar 14, 2012)

thanks just asking but do you thing the new HTC J Butterfly or HTC DLX will be better than the S3


----------



## con247 (Nov 30, 2011)

I'd probably rather have an HTC hardware wise but the development probably won't be nearly as good and I would bet the Verizon version won't be bootloader unlockable for quite some time.


----------



## johnminator2468 (Mar 14, 2012)

yeah just trying to firgure out what to upgrade to thanks you guys ill probally wait for the new nexus. what do you think


----------



## invisiblek (Aug 19, 2011)

i'd be surprised if the next nexus comes to verizon...


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

invisiblek said:


> i'd be surprised if the next nexus comes to verizon...


^ This! Also the "DLX" as it's being called isn't all that impressive IMO. The display is absolutely useless as the human eye will never see the difference in resolution in a screen that size. Hell a 720p HDTV and 1080p HDTV are virtually the same at a normal distance unless the screen is 55" or more if I remember correctly. Plus I'm done with HTC personally. I love my S3 and can't see wanting to switch anytime soon.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Hell a 720p HDTV and 1080p HDTV are virtually the same at a normal distance unless the screen is 55" or more if I remember correctly.


Yep, I've done screen shot comparisons of 720p and 1080p of movies on my 23" 1920x1200 IPS monitors and the difference between both even at a few feet away is trivial at best.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

yarly said:


> Yep, I've done screen shot comparisons of 720p and 1080p of movies on my 23" 1920x1200 IPS monitors and the difference between both even at a few feet away is trivial at best.


Yeah and now shrink that down to 5 inches lol. HTC and their marketing scams (Beats!!!).


----------



## UrinalCake (Sep 30, 2011)

I agree and don't see a reason to change from the s3 anytime soon, nexus would be the only reason but I don't think Verizon will see the next nexus phone.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

UrinalCake said:


> I agree and don't see a reason to change from the s3 anytime soon, nexus would be the only reason but I don't think Verizon will see the next nexus phone.


That and the LG Nexus interests me about 0.1%.


----------



## dirtydroidx (Jul 4, 2011)

Jmo moto all around has the best phones , Samsung is great for software and development. HTC is has nice hardware , besides there radios are kinda meh. Now LG never owned a smartphone by them. I can agree that a Verizon will most definitely NOT host another Nexus . In the end the future is in better chips and ram. The screen size thing is leaning to the side if just retarded , personally my S3 is just right. Quad core technology is what the cool kids want even though development with battery's is behind or needs to be changed. It all comes down to one thing , what you are looking for and how you want to use it. Me personally , am OK with my S3 and MAXX cause really there are not many worthy upgrades ATM. Factoring in paying full retail I choose wisely now lol. In the end I say if you like phone X over phone Y and others don't , that's OK cause your the one using it.

Tapped from i595 or xt913

Want free Dropbox space just click here»» http://db.tt/i1n50Uun


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

dirtydroidx said:


> It all comes down to one thing , what you are looking for and how you want to use it.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

After seeing the images of the DLX, I've decided to pass on it. Probably buying a Razr HD and Note 2 to replace the GNex and S3.


----------



## johnminator2468 (Mar 14, 2012)

I still like the htc man it has the quad core too and now they are saying it has two gb of ram


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

nhat said:


> After seeing the images of the DLX, I've decided to pass on it. Probably buying a Razr HD and Note 2 to replace the GNex and S3.


Have fun with the perma-locked bootloader on the Razr.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Have fun with the perma-locked bootloader on the Razr.


And possibly Note 2... Note 2 will ship with locked bootloader a la S3 on Verizon... just dependent on if they get a leak like the S3


----------



## droidstyle (Oct 22, 2011)

HTC and Moto are all hype...Samsung devices are a developers best friend


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

S3 is basically an HTC phone with an AMOLED screen anyways (minus crappy Sense and gimped bootloader). Same sort of Qualcomm processors/gpus that HTC loves to use and also the same Qualcomm modems that HTC loves to use.


----------



## johnminator2468 (Mar 14, 2012)

[quote name='droidstyle' timestamp='1351037820' post='999977']
HTC and Moto are all hype...Samsung devices are a developers best friend
[/quote]
dang thanks for the info i really need a good dev phone lol
what do you think i should upgrade to. any cool rumored phones coming to vzw


----------



## UrinalCake (Sep 30, 2011)

Well seeing as how the galaxy s3 isn't very old and still new I would stick to it. Great dev phones are always nexus but I have never liked a LG phone so I might just wait till the next galaxy S phone and hope it's not like the note because I will not get a phone I can not fit into my pocket.


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

yarly said:


> S3 is basically an HTC phone with an AMOLED screen anyways (minus crappy Sense and gimped bootloader). Same sort of Qualcomm processors/gpus that HTC loves to use and also the same Qualcomm modems that HTC loves to use.


Honestly, low on my list but one of the reasons I choose an S3.

I'm very exynos shy.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> HTC and Moto are all hype...Samsung devices are a developers best friend


What? What makes Samsung any more dev-friendly than HTC or Moto? They ALL come with locked/signed bootloaders now...


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

droidstyle said:


> HTC and Moto are all hype...Samsung devices are a developers best friend


Samsung devices with their own Exynos processors are most definitely not developer friendly. CyanogenMod keeps saying that they are going to drop support for the International Galaxy S2 & Galaxy S3 versions.

Just because a bootloader is unlockable, does not mean they are developer friendly. There is still proprietary software/code that needs to be release in order for certain things to work properly.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

brkshr said:


> Samsung devices with their own Exynos processors are most definitely not developer friendly. CyanogenMod keeps saying that they are going to drop support for the International Galaxy S2 & Galaxy S3 versions.
> 
> Just because a bootloader is unlockable, does not mean they are developer friendly. There is still proprietary software/code that needs to be release in order for certain things to work properly.


Hell I think Team Hacksung (CM maintainers for Samsung) I believe already moved on from the Exynos based Samsung devices.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Hell I think Team Hacksung (CM maintainers for Samsung) I believe already moved on from the Exynos based Samsung devices.


They said that they gave up on them, but they still try to fix some bugs that can be fixed. They gave up on trying to hack fixes into stuff that they don't have source for. If someone else comes up with a decent hack for some things, they will incorporate them. I don't really blame them for dropping support. Of course, I'm not very happy about it.

Edit: BTW, both Codeworkx & Xplodwild say they use their Galaxy Nexus' as daily drivers. So there is really no interest in trying to make stuff work on their Int. S3's.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

international s2 is omap (well one of them is at least).


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

yarly said:


> international s2 is omap (well one of them is at least).


Didn't know that...

I9300G (OMAP) replaced I9300 (Exynos) I guess. Now I'm wondering why Samsung decided to change from their own processor to someone else's?


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

brkshr said:


> Didn't know that...
> 
> I9300G (OMAP) replaced I9300 (Exynos) I guess. Now I'm wondering why Samsung decided to change from their own processor to someone else's?


Supply/demand maybe?


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Supply/demand maybe?


Quite possibly. I feel compelled to find out why for some reason.

I feel myself turning into a geek more & more







Next step is getting me some black or red framed glasses with white tape on the bridge...


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

After Cyanogen said they were going to stop support on Exynos Sammy did put out a release stating they were going to open-source parts of the platform. While they didn't state it was because of CM's statement a couple weeks ago, it seems highly coincidental that after an influential ROM maker (I would argue the most important one, ESPECIALLY on the hardware development end of things) stated they would stop supporting it because of the proprietary nature, within a week or two Sammy states they will start open-sourcing parts of the platform.

That is one reason I feel Sammy at least responds to the Developer community more than other OEMs. There is certainly times when it feels they are not responding enough or that they are doing something against the community (like having their processors closed-source) but there is reasons for that as technically processor source can be considered trade secrets. Its annoying to us, but understandable from a business perspective. But look how long it took Sammy to have a "Developer version" of the Verizon S3 after Verizon made them lock it down. Compare that to say Moto's track record in released unlockable handsets (hint: it took well over a year and a half of promises).

It would have been better to see them stand up to Verizon and flip them the bird and get the normal handsets out as unlockable out of the gate... but they sorta did I feel, since we got the leaked insecure aboot... while the exact source was never specified getting a leaked, signed, insecure bootloader has to come from likely 1 of 2 places, and my bet would be on Sammy.

Anyways, ramble over, just my .02c. It looks like Moto might be opening up to the Developer community, what with the bootloader unlock program, and that makes me genuinely excited. Of course, you won't be able to buy their devices via Verizon to be unlocked but that seems to be the way going forward for any OEM purchases via Verizon. Have to buy off contract anyways to keep unlimited so might as well get developer versions going forward.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm looking forward to seeing Google's influence on Motorola moving forward. Probably won't see it start to take effect until next year.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> After Cyanogen said they were going to stop support on Exynos Sammy did put out a release stating they were going to open-source parts of the platform. While they didn't state it was because of CM's statement a couple weeks ago, it seems highly coincidental that after an influential ROM maker (I would argue the most important one, ESPECIALLY on the hardware development end of things) stated they would stop supporting it because of the proprietary nature, within a week or two Sammy states they will start open-sourcing parts of the platform.
> 
> That is one reason I feel Sammy at least responds to the Developer community more than other OEMs. There is certainly times when it feels they are not responding enough or that they are doing something against the community (like having their processors closed-source) but there is reasons for that as technically processor source can be considered trade secrets. Its annoying to us, but understandable from a business perspective. But look how long it took Sammy to have a "Developer version" of the Verizon S3 after Verizon made them lock it down. Compare that to say Moto's track record in released unlockable handsets (hint: it took well over a year and a half of promises).


From what xplodwild & codeworkx say, this basically means nothing to us. They have released source for OrigenBoard. So far, not much of it carries over to the S3 or Note2 Exynos platforms & we are still missing some things like camera & audio sources ( http://git.insignal.co.kr/ ).

Pretty much the only reason Sammy responded to their lack of source is because, Codeworkx & other XDA devs, encouraged everyone to flood Samsungs social sites/emails & tell them how pissed off they are that they are not releasing sources. With the S2 & S3 being two of the most popular Android phones in the world. I'm sure there were tons of people doing this. So far, Codeworkx is not impressed with their response.

Edit: Samsungs announcement this morning on twitter "Developers: Expect full availability of integrated source code for #Exynos 4 family of processors on OrigenBoard by the end of 2012!" As of a couple minutes ago, Codeworkx stated that it depends on what exactly they release, but it will not help with camera/audio. 

EditEdit: I apologize to the OP for all the off topic going on!


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

We have been off track since page 2 I think lol.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Cameras are always closed source blobs on phones. Even the Nexus.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> We have been off track since page 2 I think lol.


I'm still on page 1 thanks to tapatalk. To go even further off topic, rapists is what Swype thinks I want when swyping for tapatalk.


----------

